# Any recumbent riders in the Teesside area



## k4wils (20 Jan 2015)

My wife is recovering from triple heart bypass surgery so I have lost my riding partner.
Anty recumbent riders in the Teesside area who might like to meet up for a ride?


----------



## Scoosh (20 Jan 2015)

Not in Teesside but I hope your wife makes a great recovery and is soon riding




with you again.


----------



## k4wils (21 Jan 2015)

Thanks for that Scoosh, I am sure she will but it will be a long road to full recovery.


----------



## Scoosh (21 Jan 2015)

When my Mother had heart surgery many moons ago, a large part of the recuperation was cycling - though on a static bike , so Mrs k4wils should retain her pedalling legs !


----------



## neil earley (21 Jan 2015)

Wont be long and she will be overtaking you, speedy recovery for you triking buddy


----------



## paul fellows (13 Mar 2015)

im not a recumebent rider, but i am on teesside and thinking of self building


----------



## k4wils (14 Mar 2015)

I have been sketching and thinking of a home build for quite a while. Maybe I will get round to it one day! I work on N + 1 as the ideal number of bikes/trikes but don't have the budget to feed my desire.
I have started riding Audax on the trike, very comfy but slow and solitary whilst riding. I fancy something suspened with two wheels rather than three. I know Audax isn't a race but I can't help wanting to be quicker.
Let me know if you start your build Paul, would be interested in bouncing ideas around.
Keith


----------



## paul fellows (14 Mar 2015)

Audax ?
money 
at the moment i am thinking getting a broken DF for the mechanicals and building a high light recumebent frame to hold them, based on the sculptures of K Snelson 
im thinking of using garden center bamboo for the compression members and 60 lbs fishing line from boys for the tensile members


----------



## k4wils (14 Mar 2015)

Had to Google Snelton - I think I can envisage what you mean. perhaps like a Moulton bike but not just struts but with members in tension as well.
Audax - is a cycling sport in which participants attempt to cycle long distances within a pre-defined time limit.
I am contemplating something from carbon fibre.


----------



## paul fellows (14 Mar 2015)

where can you get it localy, and at what price?


----------



## k4wils (17 Mar 2015)

I haven't bought it locally, just online.
East Coast Fibreglass suppplies for resin.
Easy Composites for cloth.
Have yet to really get to grips with it. I suspect that the only thing is learn by doing.


----------



## paul fellows (17 Mar 2015)

I believe it is like plywood, you lay it out so that the long fibres run one way on the first layer and at a right angle on the next, to build up strength in all directions.

How are you thinking of working it.

Making it as separate components, that might be reusable.

Or as one lump.

In a proper mould like fibre glass.

or making a light mock-up of the frame and in-casing that inside a strong shell.


Am dreaming about building my own, but that all it is for now a fantasy.


----------



## k4wils (25 Mar 2015)

Sorry for the delay, been rather busy.
Two possible alternatives - 1) polyurethane foam core then vacuum bagged CF over that. Downside would be additional weight of foam, I have yet to work out what that will be. Also might be difficult to get a good finish without a lot of sanding and filling.
2) Shape a plug from mdf (I am a woodworker so have the gear for that) and take a mould from that. Lay up the frame in two halves and then join. A lot more work but probably a more professional finish.
Still some thinking and designing to be done.


----------



## paul fellows (25 Mar 2015)

if wood is your thing then that would probably be the way to go 

if you start this as a new thread, you might get more advice from people who actualy know


----------



## paul fellows (1 Apr 2015)

I have gotten my mechanicals; three wheels, brakes, gears, a long chain, pedals, bottom bracket, etc., from the HUB in Stockton.

Have you ever popped in there, they organize cycling event for all abilities. And they are very serious about encouraging cycling.


----------



## Gasman (2 Apr 2015)

I'm in Darlington.


----------



## paul fellows (4 Apr 2015)

p { margin-bottom: 0.25cm; line-height: 120%; }

I am Paul from Middlesbrough, I am still trying to think about how I am going to build my trike from the bits that I have got.


Totally unrelated this might amuse you.

<Ode to the Spell Checker>

Eye halve a spelling chequer 
It came with my pea sea 
It plainly marques four my revue 
Miss steaks eye kin knot sea.

Eye strike a key and type a word 
And weight four it two say 
Weather eye am wrong oar write 
It shows me strait a weigh.

As soon as a mist ache is maid 
It nose bee fore two long 
And eye can put the error rite 
Its rare lea ever wrong.

Eye have run this poem threw it 
I am shore your pleased two no 
Its letter perfect awl the weigh 
My chequer tolled me sew.

I got this of a chess forum where it was posted by Annie K


----------



## paul fellows (6 May 2015)

Falco Frank is just north of the river

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/newbie-2w-bent-blog.179566/


----------



## Falco Frank (6 May 2015)

Thanks Paul, yes, newbie clocking in, other side of Hartlepool but was in Billingham for many years.

Thinking of doing the Stokesley charity ride this Sunday but other factors will decide for me, its a great event:

http://stokesleycharityride.org.uk/

Just crack me around the head if I decide to be daft enough to go on my 'bent but, safety in numbers 

I'm on a steep learning curve at the moment so will be back to pose questions, I'm sure!

For my sins, I'm a shift worker near Wilton so still travel into Teesside often, just means my availability is never constant.

Cheers - Frank


----------



## Falco Frank (15 May 2015)

The charity ride went ok, got some really nice comments on my 'bent but some awful stares and being ignored from other cyclists that I simply didnt expect!

I was really having fun riding the flat but then the hills started and by the time I'd pushed more than half way up I was shattered and had to skip back to the start.

Trying to think of nice FLAT roads in Teesside and not that many come to mind. Obviously a tea/coffee/cafe stop needs to be involved lol.

Cheers - Frank


----------



## k4wils (16 May 2015)

Apologies for not replying to the thread earlier, work getting in the way of riding.
Hills can be a problem round here, my last "off" was whilst climbing from Swainby over to Osmotherly. The hairpins towards the top were wet, potholed and covered in gravel. Not ideal conditions when you are struggling to make the pedals turn!
I am currnetly limited to the trike - no issues there except being a couple of MPH slower overall and a lot slower uphill!
If I want a flatter ride I head out south west of Stockton, but that is easier for me as I live towards thet side of Teesside.
What are you riding Gasman?


----------

